#ubuntu-lb 2011-04-05
<straitjacket> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_149967368401138
<straitjacket> Flip the switch
<straitjacket> for better internet in Lebanon
<straitjacket> A really interesting read
<straitjacket> not spamming
<straitjacket> i hope you dont mind
<youssefchaker> thanks for the link straitjacket
<straitjacket> :)
<straitjacket> Would be awesome if you get more people to know about this
#ubuntu-lb 2011-04-06
<michelk9> hello
#ubuntu-lb 2012-04-06
 * ghantoos looks at the channel
<ghantoos> kifkoun chabeb? :)
<ghantoos> (wou sabaya?)
<Armageddon> min sallim 3lek
<Armageddon> :D
<Armageddon> mishta2in
#ubuntu-lb 2012-04-08
<ghantoos> Armageddon: ne7na bel aktar :)
<ghantoos> time to go to bed here..
 * ghantoos &
